# Fontconfig message after package upgrade



## pavlar (Apr 21, 2020)

After pkg upgrade

```
essage from fontconfig-2.13.92_1,1:

--
Fontconfig 2.13.1 generated .uuid files in the fonts directory
which where not properly registered to the packages.
To clean them up, please execute the following command:

    find %%LOCALBASE%%/share/fonts -type f -name .uuid

and delete the files at your discretion.
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 21, 2020)

Can you change your post title to something meaningful so those who can't help won't waste their time clicking on this? It also makes your post searchable for those wanting the same help.


----------



## xtaz (Apr 21, 2020)

%%LOCALBASE%% should have been converted into /usr/local and hasn't been for some reason. It's telling you to run the command `find /usr/local/share/fonts -type f -name .uuid` and then if you have any files listed you can delete them.

I assume that version of fontconfig generated these files due to a bug and they won't be automatically deleted because the package doesn't know about them, so the message is just telling you to see if you have any, and if you do to delete them.


----------



## getopt (Apr 21, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Can you change your post title to something meaningful so those who can't help won't waste their time clicking on this?


If someone looks on a text (Message from fontconfig) and cannot just do what is written there, other basic capabilities cannot be expected. If one fails already at this level one cannot expect the production of a meaningful title. On the other hand dumb titles generate more clicks (click baiting) than those which require advanced intellectual understanding. You clicked on it and I did also. Be sure I share your emotions on the most empathic level


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 21, 2020)

All drhowarddrfine was asking is that the OP make a more descriptive title for the post. The current title is not representative of the actual problem. A better title would have been "Fontconfig message after package upgrade".

I don't think this is unreasonable at all. Post titles that say "it's broke" are meaningless and posters should at least put some thought into creating posts if they are looking for answers. People answering questions have to put some thought into answering them; is it not reasonable to ask the posters to do the same?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 22, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd In fact, iirc, I came from Stack Overflow where I have mod privileges. I spend too much time editing titles like this one--not far behind closing questions about WordPress and Linux OS questions. Once in a while that mindset carries over to here but the reasoning is the same. If one wants to search for the same problem, or has an interest in it, one would not find it from the title alone.


----------

